# Help!!! Cracked weld in hull



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a G3 1756CCT. I noticed that i was taking on a couple inches of water after a couple hours on the water. When i got home i checked the easy stuff, my plugs, live well drain, no luck. I put water in the boat and installed the plugs, water was dripping from a cracked weld at the center stringer at the aft end where the stringer meets the tunnel. I brought the boat to Rudd welding, there aluminum welder said he could fix it. I left the boat with them, a couple days later they called me and said i needed to remove the center consol, all controls, fuel, side panels, and drill out the floor panel. They said they were concerned with the posibility of fire and they want to turn the boat on its side so there welder doesnt have hot metal dropping on him. I was thinking they could grind out the old weld and run a bead on it, and if it re cracked then i would tear it apart so it could be patched from both sides. If anyone has any sugestions, or knows of any shops that have delt with this sort of thing. I apreciate any sugestions.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

As long as there's no wiring, tank, or anything of that sort right near the weld I don't see the big deal. Thoroughly flush the hull, purge with nitrogen while the welding is being done, should be fine.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Removing all that stuff is just silly.
What is within 6 inches of the spot needing welded?
Looks like the crack is running just under the top edge of that horizontal bead.
A good welder will drill a hole at the ends of the crack before re-welding.
Might install a patch over the area too and weld it bypassing the old weld bead.


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

The fuel tank is aft of the weld maybe three feet. The only thing on the other side of that weld should be foam, my wiring runs along the side of the boat.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Don2143 said:


> The fuel tank is aft of the weld maybe three feet. The only thing on the other side of that weld should be foam, my wiring runs along the side of the boat.


And those parts will be ruined. Especially the foam..


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

A good welder can weld in any position even hanging from his feet and not have to worry about hot dripping metal, if any welding shop tells you something like that, then you can be certain if they perform repairs or mods on your top or tower they will surely burn the boat floor, and in my opinion that doesn't say much if there welder can't weld out of position. Bring it to me and I will take care of it for you & I will beat there quote!!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*G3*

I have repaired 2 G's here lately. They both had broken ribs and no doubt so does your boat. It is anywhere from the front of the boat where the planing section start all the way to the rear where the fish/storage box is welded in. The ribs are only spot welded to the hull at intervals and are not welded in at the start of the weld or end. This gives a place for the weld to tear loose. Once the rib is loose the bottom can move up and down against the Vee which is capped by a piece of angle or trim on the outside. You can bandaid the outside but it will crack back and be worse the next time. Spend the money to pop the floor in an easy section for an inspection. Make an informed decision from there. Joe can work cheaper than we can and is a good man. Joe call me if you need any insight.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks tim, your always an awesome guy, and right on with what's most likely going on.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> A good welder can weld in any position even hanging from his feet and not have to worry about hot dripping metal, if any welding shop tells you something like that, then you can be certain if they perform repairs or mods on your top or tower they will surely burn the boat floor, and in my opinion that doesn't say much if there welder can't weld out of position. Bring it to me and I will take care of it for you & I will beat there quote!!!!


+1!!!


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the advise


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

What year is your boat ? You may want to check with G3 and see if this is a warranty issue.


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

The boat is a 2006. I called G3, no help there, not under warranty, and im the second owner.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey don was nice to meet you and repair your boat. Thanks for your business.


----------

